# Acid stained concrete?



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Has anyone ever done the acid wash and stain on concrete? I've been doing some research and it looks fairly simple. I know looks can be deceiving so I'm looking for some experience that can tell me some do's and dont's or if I should just pay the $4 sq ft and have it done. It will be done to a 16'x40' gameroom and a 10' x 40' porch on a brand new slab. I'm building a metal building and I plan on doing the concrete before I frame up the gameroom so I'll have very few obstacles. Also, I'm planning on doing my own concrete countertops in a kitchen area and a bathroom vanity. Anybody attempted this? This of course looks more difficult than staining the slab but I'm planning on doing a couple of outdoor tables first for practice. I built cabinets for a living for 6 years so the templates for the tops should be easy and I think I've got a pretty good idea on how to pour the tops. If anybody has tried this let me know how it went and what pigment or stain you used. Any recommendations will be greatly appreciated. And I will keep y'all filled in with pics of progress once this thing kicks off.


----------



## troutklr (Mar 2, 2012)

I recently did our back porch, a guy I work with does this on the side and sold me all the materials that I needed. If you want the names of the chemicals and sealer I can try to get it for you, I forgot what company he uses. Main thing is to make sure the concrete you're staining can accept the stain. If it has been sealed, you'll have to remove it before you can stain. Also, make sure you clean the slab very well, anything left on the concrete will not stain and leave a bare spot. When you first spray the stain, it will be a green tinted liquid and will look like its not doing anything. Don't worry, it takes a few hours. I used a paint brush to apply it around the walls so that the stain wouldn't get on any baseboards, then I used a small pint sized hand pump to apply the stain. Depending on what you want the stain to look like, you can set your spray to be a fine mist and cover it all, or a more spotted spray to give the concrete a spotted look. You can even use a broom to brush the stain in evenly if you're wanting an even stain. I will say that no matter how hard you try to make it evenly colored, it won't end up that way due to the coloring of the gravel in the concrete. There is a ton of information on the internet on how to do it. Some make it seem more complicated than it really is. Definately invest in a respirator and goggles when you're applying the stain. You will regret not having them. The sealer I used was a two time application. The first was 2 parts xylene to 1 part sealer, so that it would get down into the concrete real good. The second was 1 to 1. Now I can spill anything I want on it and it'll wash right off, the water just beads up on the surface. Also if you decide you want to do different shades of stain, you won't be able to tell what color is what at first. It takes a while for the acid to work, so you kinda have to vision what you're doing with the colors while youre doing it, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

I did my patio with iron sulfate fertilizer. Just mix 1 gallon of water for every 1 pound of fertilizer in a pump up sprayer and get after it. Came out great and very cheap. I have two friends who did their entire house like this when building them. They came out great and have held up great. Just put a concrete sealer on after.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I did my porch too. Came out great. I bought all of my supplies from Marc Supply off of the South Loop. They will give you all the tips you need to get it done.

http://marcsupply.com/index2.php#/rtext_6/


----------



## bk8miller (Mar 27, 2006)

I just used the water based stuff from Home Depot and had some good results. I think you are supposed to clear coat it every year or so, to keep it from lifting up. I cut the grooves in the concrete with a diamond bit and skil saw.


----------



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

I did my garage about 6 months ago and bought all my stuff from Sherwin Williams. I went with the concrete stain (dark grey) and no flakes. While I was there I asked about sand and they sold me "shark grip" and said mix it in my final coat....I dont think they knew what they were talking about because it looked like shat!! Shoulda sprinkled it to get it even instead of caked on my roller.Now Im gonna add flakes to breake it up. $29 a gallon and it took 4 gal. Two grey and two clear.I love it. I bought the acid too and only used a fifth of the gallon. I live in LaMarque so if u live close you can have the rest to get started. Keep us posted!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

ARICHI said:


> I did my garage about 6 months ago and bought all my stuff from Sherwin Williams. I went with the concrete stain (dark grey) and no flakes. While I was there I asked about sand and they sold me "shark grip" and said mix it in my final coat....I dont think they knew what they were talking about because it looked like shat!! Shoulda sprinkled it to get it even instead of caked on my roller.Now Im gonna add flakes to breake it up. $29 a gallon and it took 4 gal. Two grey and two clear.I love it. I bought the acid too and only used a fifth of the gallon. I live in LaMarque so if u live close you can have the rest to get started. Keep us posted!


X2 on the Sherwin Williams product. H & C is what I recall the actual brand being. Super easy to do. Let it soak in and go back and neutralize with baking soda and water mixture.

In regard to earlier poster. This will never "lift". It is not something that is applied, it actually etches the concrete and gets into the pores.

SW's site has 30% off coupon in stores through Sept. 3rd.
I think I got a 15% coupon out of the Entertainment book. If you need it PM me and I can send it to you via mail.


----------



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

fangard said:


> x2 on the sherwin williams product. H & c is what i recall the actual brand being. Super easy to do. Let it soak in and go back and neutralize with baking soda and water mixture.
> 
> In regard to earlier poster. This will never "lift". It is not something that is applied, it actually etches the concrete and gets into the pores.
> 
> ...


sure was h&c! I love it but didnt do anything with baking soda.
Whats that do?


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

Deany45 said:


> I did my patio with iron sulfate fertilizer. Just mix 1 gallon of water for every 1 pound of fertilizer in a pump up sprayer and get after it. Came out great and very cheap. I have two friends who did their entire house like this when building them. They came out great and have held up great. Just put a concrete sealer on after.


Do you leave it on for a while and then wash it off?


----------



## robjord (Dec 3, 2009)

I used the H&C from Sherwins on my patio and used a pattern. it has been there for years. I did my carport from Lowes and it is coming off after a year.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Tip - buy a pair of metal baseball spikes and wear when working on it. They'll allow you to walk on the surface without leaving marks or prints


----------

